# Flamboyant Lime, timeless color.



## 60sstuff (Mar 17, 2022)

I love every color that Schwinn offered on the early Stingrays (63-65), but especially the Flam Lime.
This color just seems to have a glow like no other.
I’ve been fortunate to acquire four different models (63, 64 and two 65’s) in this color that still have their Factory Original paint and screens.

I’m featuring my ‘64 J-39-6 Deluxe that l purchased from the Original owner decades ago.
Frame - H4xxxxx = Aug. 19, 1964
Fork - 8-4 = Aug. 64
Front axle - Z-64
Crank - SA 7 64 = July 64
Center stamp 36 spoke S-2 / 1967 dated knobby.
Center stamp S-7 / Original Westwind (3rd 1/4 ‘64 date).
Crimped seat strut with round vent hole.
Excellent factory tufted solo polo seat.

I got a huge bonus with this bike in the Original Guarantee card filled out by the Dealer and New owner. Priceless.
They had “Reliable Bicycle Shop“ add an automatic three red band 36 hole hub to this Stingray which I replaced with the stock red band coaster hub.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 17, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> I love every color that Schwinn offered on the early Stingrays (63-65), but especially the Flam Lime.
> This color just seems to have a glow like no other.
> I’ve been fortunate to acquire four different models (63, 64 and two 65’s) in this color that still have their Factory Original paint and screens.
> 
> ...



wow those are killer...................


----------



## stoney (Mar 17, 2022)

Fantastic bikes. Love the dealer sales tag on that H4. Talk about paperwork.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 17, 2022)

wow just fantastic !!  thanks for sharing !


----------



## Livmojoe (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks like little Gary Ference is still in the Detroit area


----------



## indycycling (Mar 18, 2022)

Just simply wow!  Thanks for sharing again from your amazing collection


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 20, 2022)

The typical 180 degree front tire touch on the down tube of the early (63-65) design forks.

This ‘64 Lime front tire will not pass by the down tube and fortunately the paint wasn’t harmed on this particular Stingray.


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 29, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> Looks like little Gary Ference is still in the Detroit area
> 
> View attachment 1590717



Detective Drummond,

Nice work! 
Gary Ference is still there. He answered an email I sent to him and yes he was the Original Owner of this H4 Lime.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 30, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> The typical 180 degree front tire touch on the down tube of the early (63-65) design forks.
> 
> This ‘64 Lime front tire will not pass by the down tube and fortunately the paint wasn’t harmed on this particular Stingray.
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike, so the frame configuration would not allow the front wheel to spin around?  I thought I had checked my 1965 Fleet and I didn't think it did. I will have to check again. Nothing like clear shots of clean bikes. Thanks


----------



## jammer (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes, and some day soon, I hope Chris will teach me how to take good pictures. As always, enjoying your collection.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2022)

Wow!
That is fabulous!
If you haven’t already done so, that would be a great bike/documentation to post in the Bicycle Shop Stickers thread up in the General Discussion forum.
Thanks for the show and tell.
Amazing collection!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 30, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> The typical 180 degree front tire touch on the down tube of the early (63-65) design forks.
> 
> This ‘64 Lime front tire will not pass by the down tube and fortunately the paint wasn’t harmed on this particular Stingray.
> 
> ...




I wonder now, was this just a "shorty" era dilemma, or did this tire rub pass on down to the later model Juniors too?


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Beautiful bike, so the frame configuration would not allow the front wheel to spin around?  I thought I had checked my 1965 Fleet and I didn't think it did. I will have to check again. Nothing like clear shots of clean bikes. Thanks



Paul,
Thank you for the compliments!
I’ve checked a few of the (64-65) Stingrays in my collection (4 short frames and 3 long frames) and they all experience the tire touch to the down tube. Some more than others.

Chris.


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 1, 2022)

jammer said:


> Yes, and some day soon, I hope Chris will teach me how to take good pictures. As always, enjoying your collection.



Jammer,
Thank you also for the compliment!

I have nothing to teach about photography. More than anything it’s lighting.
Never take photos in the sun. Overcast sky is the best to experience those Flamboyant/Radiant Stingray colors.
Sometimes LED lights work and never have a busy background as that distracts from your main object.

Over the years I’ve seen some of the big time collectors take photos of their Stingrays from 10-20 feet away, ridiculous!
Get close and show the details of these bikes no matter the condition.

Chris.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 2, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Paul,
> Thank you for the compliments!
> I’ve checked a few of the (64-65) Stingrays in my collection (4 short frames and 3 long frames) and they all experience the tire touch to the down tube. Some more than others.
> 
> Chris.



I sold my '76 @Lonestar  please verify if you get a chance. I could have sworn it spun around with no rub. Perhaps when they lengthened the chain stays in '69 to make room for larger front sprocket they also changes the configuration of the front part of the frame as well.. Perhaps I'm a bone head and they all rub. We will get to the bottom of it all someday.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I sold my '76 @Lonestar  please verify if you get a chance. I could have sworn it spun around with no rub. Perhaps when they lengthened the chain stays in '69 to make room for larger front sprocket they also changes the configuration of the front part of the frame as well.. Perhaps I'm a bone head and they all rub. We will get to the bottom of it all someday.



No touch/rub on this '76...


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 3, 2022)

A couple more @coasterbrakejunkie1969


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 3, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> A couple more @coasterbrakejunkie1969
> 
> View attachment 1599842
> 
> View attachment 1599843



Thanks sweet @Lonestar  that's what I thought. Until I can match some frames up, it is difficult to do while assembled.  I would guess a slight change again in '69 when the lengthened the chain stays for larger mag sprocket they also changed the rest of the frame geometry in some way mostly indistinguishable to the eye. Maybe they did it for this exact reason. It would only have taken a small change to the front of the frame to accomplish it,  which clearly they did.


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 2, 2022)

1964 MODELS NOW ON DISPLAY

The Big Brother to the above 1964 Lime Stingray.

Here are some fresh photos of a couple of Flamboyant Lime 1964 Survivor Schwinn’s.

The Big Brother is a recent acquisition in the Sprint featured lightweight.
This F4 Varsity “glows” just like it’s little brother the H4 J39 Stingray.

These photos were taken under LED lighting which really makes them pop!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 3, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> These photos were taken under LED lighting which really makes them pop!



Could not be more of an understatement.


----------

